

Ask HN: Best way to get to learn Ruby for an experience programmer - AlexeyBrin

Hello,<p>what is the best way (I&#x27;m thinking specifically at books and tutorials) to get up to speed with Ruby for an experienced Java and C programmer ?<p>Thanks.
======
runjake
Use the search at the bottom of this page. This question gets asked
weekly->monthly, depending.

Summary:

[https://www.ruby-lang.org/en/](https://www.ruby-lang.org/en/)

[http://ruby-doc.com/docs/ProgrammingRuby/](http://ruby-
doc.com/docs/ProgrammingRuby/)

[http://ruby.learncodethehardway.org](http://ruby.learncodethehardway.org)

Why's Poignant Guide To Ruby

For Rails:

[http://railstutorial.org](http://railstutorial.org)

Rails for Zombies, etc etc

------
blooberr
I learned Ruby coming from a similar project with ruby koans:

[http://rubykoans.com/](http://rubykoans.com/)

------
whichdan
Make a Rails app, then look at how every feature you use is implemented. Just
reading through the ActiveRecord source will get you some mileage.

------
ins429
[http://ruby-hacking-guide.github.io/](http://ruby-hacking-guide.github.io/)

